# Catch riding?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

From what I know, it is not usually a career. Typically people who do really well in a discipline are hired to ride a horse in a class. It may be because of their age (ie my grand niece catch rides at the worlds because of her age, and the owner wants their horse shown in that age group) or, in my case, because I may not be able to (for whatever reason) I have hired catch riders for my horses from time to time. I usually find someone based on either me knowing them personally myself, or someones' (ie trainers) recommendation. Certainly, at least in the cases I know similar to an owner hiring a jockey for a race, but not nearly as lucrative.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh okay. The age division thing really makes sense. Thanks for the help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to do this when i was younger... i did not get paid for it. But what normally would happen is for one reason or another someone was not able to continue showing their horse(s) and I would just finish the show for them. Great way to get experience on many different horses and not have to pay the entry fees for the horse


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Charlie Cole is one of the biggest catch riders in AQHA. He's shown so many top horses, im so jealous


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yea I'd love to do things like that but I'm not good enough yet. Maybe in a few years  and I'll deffinatly have to look him up!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow. So he catch rides as a profession or on the side along with other horse business?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

He rides an trains for a living. Just some people have him show their horses. If you want to show for a living work for a trainer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have done a LOT of catch riding. I am usually subbing in for riders who have become injured and are unable to ride at big shows. Often, the horses are needing the points/wins and they will ask a rider to sub in.

You pretty much have to have a reputation for getting along with all types of equine personalities. Sometimes you may have weeks to work with a horse, and sometimes you may have a day (or less). It can be exciting, to say the least.

I rode one horse prelim at an event and I had two hours to ride him before our dressage test. And, he was not an easy ride. He did very well, though. We ended up best buddies with a pretty ribbon.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh okay. Thats awesome! So you jut have to have a reputation in the business for being a good rider and winning alot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

live2ride8 said:


> Oh okay. Thats awesome! So you jut have to have a reputation in the business for being a good rider and winning alot?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Absolutely - you certainly wouldn't want a bad rider showing your horse.


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Right, what a stupid question. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

